# Reisebericht Steinsfjord



## Globetrotter (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

hier der erste Teil meines Reiseberichts aus Norwegen.

Wir waren mit Kingfisher vom 14.05-22.05 am Tyri/Steinsfjord in Norwegen zum Hechtangeln.Wir das sind Martin,Stefan und Axel und meine Wenigkeit.Axel und Stefan waren Neulinge im Bezug aufs Hechtangeln und gingen absolut unbedarft und ohne zu ahnen was auf sie zukommt mit aufs Wasser.:q 
Nach bezahlen des Übergewichts(ich hatte sie gewarnt:q ) gings los.
Ankunft Samstags in Torp um 17°°Uhr.Übernahme Leihauto und nach vergeblichen Versuch noch einen offenen Supermarkt zu finden:c um 19°° Ankunft im Camp.Übernahme der Boote und erste Tipps durch den Guide.Eine Stunde später sitzen wir schon im Boot und machen schon unsere erste Ausfahrt.Das Ergebnis der ersten Ausfahrt 10 Hechte zwischen 70cm und 85cm.Wobei unsere Neuen mit 82 und 85cm die grössten dieses Tages fingen.#6 

Nächster Tag einkaufen an der Tankstelle.Super Wetter und warm.:g Ausfahrt morgens 8°°Uhr Ende 22°°Uhr.Ergebnis:28 Hechte von 40cm bis 93 cm.Wobei unseren Neuen nur 3 Hechte fingen diese aber wieder die grössten mit 86,90,93cm.Dazu noch einen Barsch von 42cm.#d Abends Sonnenbrand an den Armen und im Gesicht.|krank: 

Montags immer noch Feiertag.Essen am Imbiss:v Na ja,Dienstags ist ja Gott sei Dank der Supermarkt offen.

Sauwetter.Schweinekalt,windig und ein Wellengang da wurde einem schon bald übel.
Trotzdem rein ins Boot und nach 4 Stunden durchgefroren und Nass wieder zurück an den Bootssteg.Mit Gefrierbrand kurzer Stopp am Imbiss:v und durch Zufall unseren Guide getroffen der zeigte uns ein paar gute Stellen an einem Fluss wo wir auch vom Ufer angeln konnten.Ganz nebenbei fragte ich den Guide wann denn der Supermarkt aufmachen würde.Antwort"*Erst am Mittwoch da wir morgen Feiertag haben"*.Ergebnis abends 14 Hechte alle um die 80 cm.Stefan und Axel fühlten sich schon wie alte Hechtangler.Martin und ich waren guter Dinge da wir schon recht gut fingen.

*Alle Hechte bis auf einen wurden schonend und wohlbehalten zurückgesetzt.*


Dienstags immer noch schlechtes Wetter.Kein Regen aber Kalt und ein leichtes Lüftchen.Hechtwetter!!Axel und Stefan gingen auf Erkundungstour. Martin und ich liefen unsere Hotspots an.Nach einigen guten Hechten machten wir uns auf die Suche nach den beiden anderen.Zuerst aber kurzer Stopp am Imbiss.:v :q 
Kurzer Anruf bei Stefan zwecks Standortbestimmung.Danach Treffen und kurzer Informationsausstausch.Nach einigen geschleppten Hechten gings Abends zurück ins Camp.Abends Gespräch zwischen *Team Rot*(Sonnenbrand)und *Team Blau*(Bier):q *Team Blau*:"wir haben einen super Platz gefunden,etwas schwierig zu befischen aber erfolgversprechend."*Team Rot:*"Ha,Ha,wo soll das sein?"


Ergebnis am  Abend:27 Hechte von 50cm bis 85 cm.1 Barsch 40 cm

Mittwochs endlich ab in den Supermarkt und einkaufen.#6 
Wetter wechselhaft mit sonnigen Abschnitten.Man wusste bald nicht mehr was man anziehen sollte.
Auf zum Platz von Team Blau.Nach Ankunft kurze Drüberfahrt mit Echolot.Sieht wirklich gut aus die Stelle.Sehr felsig mit Kanten die Abfallen bis auf 6m.Verankern der Boote und los gehts.Axel wirft ein, absinken lassen,einkurbeln.Biss!!Hecht 95cm.Bis jetzt der Grösste.Dazwischen noch einige Hänger und einige Bisse die aber leider nicht ins Boot gebracht werden konnten.Martin konnte einen einen schönen 87er landen.Danach Funkstille.Also nach anderen Plätzen gesucht und los.Wieder schöne Hechte gelandet.Gegen Abend noch mal auf diese vielversprechende Stelle gefahren.Stefan hat einen Hänger.Doch der Hänger bewegt sich.Der Hänger war 1,03m lang und Stefan um 25cm gewachsen.#6 
Auf dem Heimweg erschleppte ich noch einen Barsch von 47cm.Ein riesen Fisch!!

Ergebnis des Tages:18 Hechte und 1 Barsch 

Donnerstags Stürmisch und Regnerisch.Wieder einige schöne Hechte aber auch einige halbstarke "Luftpumpen"von 30 bis 40cm.Wahnsinn,wie diese kleinen Lumpen unsere Gummifische und Jerks attakierten.

30 Hechte zählten wir am Abend.

Es kam der Freitag der keiner von uns so schnell vergessen sollte.
Das Wetter war immer noch beschissen.Kalt,regnerisch und windig.Keiner hatte mehr  Lust grosse Strecken zu fahren.Trotzdem machten wir noch einen Trip an "unsere"Stelle wo wir unseren Meterhecht gefangen hatte.Was soll ich sagen.Axel wirft seinen Gummifisch ins Wasser,kurz darauf einen Anbiss der ihm fast die Rute aus der Hand reisst.Nach hartem Drill der Hammer:*Hechtmama 1,22m 13kg Gewicht*.Ein Traumfisch!!
Axel wusste zuerst gar nicht was für ein Monster er da gefangen hatte.Abends hatte der Gute noch ganz zittrige Knie.

Ergebnis nach 8 Tagen:140 Hechte und 3 Barsche

Wer aber nun meint es wäre einfach dort Hechte zu fangen täuscht sich ganz gewaltig.Sicherlich fällt es dort einfacher Hechte zu fangen als bei uns.Man darf auch nicht vergessen das wir im Schnitt 12 bis 14 Stunden auf dem Wasser waren.Uns sind auch sicherlich noch 40 bis 50 Hechte vorm Boot abgegangen da diese nicht richtig zugebissen hatten.Da das Gewässer stellenweise nicht ganz einfach zu beaangeln ist sind auch Materialverluste zu kalkulieren.
Fängige Köder sind Gummifische von 15 cm aufwärts.
Jerkbaits,Blinker und zum Schleppen diverse Wobbler.

Bilder kommen in den nächsten Tagen und werden noch reingestellt.


----------



## Hummer (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

Norwegen einmal anders - schöner Bericht! :m
Ich freue mich auf die Bilder.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Jirko (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

hallo globetrotter #h

da bekomm ich als leidenschaftlicher PIKEer feuchte augen ... steht schon seit ewigkeiten auf´m programm, der steinsfjord... jetzt wird´s wohl so langsam zeit, dank deines feinen berichtes #6 und nachträglich nen digges petri für die proppe dame #6


----------



## Fischlifänger (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

Schön geschrieben ,  alter Haudegen :l  .

|stolz: |stolz: |good: |stolz: |stolz: #r #r


----------



## Globetrotter (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

@Jirko

beeildich mit deiner Fahrt.Der Angeldruck im Steinsfjord wird von Jahr zu Jahr grösser.Der See ist zwar sehr gross und hat ein gutes Potenzial aber man weiss nie wie lange das noch so geht.

Gruss
Globi


----------



## Fischbox (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

Moin |wavey: 
Trotz sehr vieler Wortwiederholungen gibt es für diesen unterhaltsamen Aufsatz eine 1 mit 'nem Extrabienchen*. Die vielen Wortwiederholungen beziehen sich auf die Wörter Hecht und Hechte. Bei Eurem Fangerfolg ließ sich das wohl nicht vermeiden... #c  #6  #6  #6


* Gilt natürlich nur für den Fall, das möglichst bald die Fotos nachgeliefert werden.


----------



## LarsDA (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

Hi.

da kann ich nur eins sagen:
UNGLAUBLICH!
da rödelt man bei uns am rhein wie ein idiot und ausser dauernden abrissen nix und ihr zieht da locker die kanonen aus den fluten.
herzlichen glückwunsch und waidmann´s gebrüll !

 #h  #h


----------



## Reisender (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

giebts doch nicht !!!! hier fängst du nur stichlinge, und da oben ziehste die fette bieser aus dem wasser....was mache ich nur verkehrt:c:c

ein dickes Petri von mir Thomas |wavey:|wavey:|wavey: und hofendlich kommst du mal wieder zu einem treffen von uns...#6#6


----------



## sunny (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

Alter Schwede :q . Oberfettes Petri.

Sieh bloß zu, dass du die Bilder reinstellst. Dat hält ja keiner aus.

sunny #h


----------



## nordman (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

wie isn das mit fotos, biddeschön?  die würde ich gerne mal sehen...


ich kenn das hechtangeln in südnorge, da gibts noch andere gewässer...
storsjöen, randsfjorden, hurdalsjöen, und und und... abgesehen von den vielen kleinen und kleinst- seen, auf denen man mit dem bellyboot echte sternstunden erleben kann.

aber daß der 17. mai ein feiertag in norge ist, sollte eigentlich jeder wissen, der da hin fährt...


----------



## Globetrotter (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

@ nordman,



Bilder kommen noch,muss die erst bei den Kumpels organisieren.Den 17. hab ich leider verschwitzt.Kann passieren.:g #c 

Gruss
Globetrotter


----------



## nordman (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

ja nee, ist schon gut...

ich finde es aber klasse, daß es leute wie dich gibt, die nicht nur zum brutal-meeresangeln nach norge fahren, es gibt da nämlich noch viel mehr möglichkeiten.

in der leira gibts zum beispiel knallige zander bis über 20 pfd, in der glomma quappen bis über 11 pfd und hechte fast überall in hülle und fülle. ich werde diesen winter jedenfalls mal wieder eine quappentour an die glomma machen, das wird bestimmt wieder fett.

gruß, nordman#h


----------



## Globetrotter (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

@nordman,


wenn du gute Stellen zum Hechtfischen weisst kannst du mir gerne anvertrauen.Wie sieht es denn mit Booten und Wohnungen aus?

Gruss
Globi


----------



## nordman (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

der øyerensee verfügt über einen sehr guten hechtbestand. die hechte ziehen im frühjahr von da in die einmündenden flüsse zum laichen. ist für uns natürlich unschön, aber die norweger beangeln sie dann trotzdem. eine schonzeit gibt es für hechte in norwegen (natürlich) nicht.

in der nittelva wurde so vor 2 jahren der norwegische rekordhecht gefangen. gut ist auch die leira, die außerdem über gute zander verfügt.

ein geheim tipp für große hechte ist die glomma zwischen sørumsand und dem øyeren. unser hüttenvermieter erzählte uns von deutschen urlaubsgästen, die er mal hatte, die einen hecht von 22 oder 23 kilo fingen, ich weiß es nicht mehr so genau. wäre norwegischer rekord gewesen, wenn er gemeldet worden wäre.

ach so, hüttenvermietung, ein boot hat der mann glaube ich auch zu vermieten, und die angelerlaubnis ist für gäste des hauses inklusive: www.hammeren.com

die hechte kann man auch im øyeren fischen, sie stehen dann bei den maränenschwärmen, also recht tief. 

das wars erstmal, was mir so spontan einfällt...


----------



## Globetrotter (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

Danke Nordman!!#h #h 




Gruss

Globi


----------



## nordman (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisebericht Steinsfjord*

och dafür nich, immer wieder gerne!


----------

